# Tesla battery module tech and teardown



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Want to see how well built and engineered a Tesla battery module is? Then watch this clip.

Keep in mind this a Model S/X module but a Model 3 battery module shouldn't be very different other than different geometry


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Mind boggling to the laymen like me! 

Yet impressive!! Quite some _brain_ cells that went into that design!


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Thanks for posting, I sent this video out to my coworkers, as we will be building a pack at work soon. We really should look through Tesla's open patents, lots of great ideas in there.

He also has another interesting video with more details on the boat the batteries are used in:


----------

